# Here at E. Galveston bay, Looking for someone to take 4 fishing tonight and tomorrow!



## Papa Chops' (Austin Tx) (Feb 20, 2011)

Good afternoon All,

Myself and 3 other experienced anglers came to fish E. Galveston bay this weekend and 3 hours after we started our Key Switch Assembly Fried and now we are with a boat. We are looking for somebody to take us fishing tomorrow. We WILL cover all expenses and possibly much more, if we can get out tonight 07.09.11 and/or tomorrow 07.10.11. We are all between 30 and 55 years old and very, very easy to please and all have great personalities. If anybody in the Galveston Bay complex can help please give me a call at 512.295.3155. We are staying at the Gulfway Motel & Resturant. THANKS 2COOL! Guide or not, we just have the need to get out on the water!

Keep Austin Fishing,

Beau J. Reed
President/ Owner
Papa Chops' Rod and Reel Repair
http://www.papachopsrodandreelrepair.com
Austin, Tx 78759
512.294.3155


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I would if I am in town. Hope someone here can help.


----------

